# Default visibility settings in VEpro



## EmmCeeSq (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for all the help you've all given me - my template's looking really good, I've got composer tools pro and metagrid working on two ipads, sliders and controllers are in the (tedious) process of being set up etc etc. This forum has been invaluable, so thanks - even if I've not asked you a direct question, so many of the threads on here have been so useful, and the high-quality Youtube resources have blown me away. I've been able to copy so much.

Anyway, all that blowing smoke aside, I've got a problem I can't work on out my own. I've set up loads of kontakt instances in VEpro, which unhelpfully defaults to the mixer view whenever I switch instances/load up a new project etc. I'd love for this to default to 'instrument' view, so I can see what I'm doing. I like to see the instrument interface. Grateful as ever for any pointers.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## DaddyO (Feb 16, 2019)

It is a pain in the posterior. Does that for me too.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmm, that's extremely annoying. Any workarounds? I'll have a think myself - I'm thinking of adding a slave to my studio setup (hence me putting everything into VEpro), and I think this will create a headache for that. Grateful for any suggestions. I need to do some more research into a mutlti-computer setup anyway, so if anyone has any youtube references etc, do fling them my way. 

Thanks!

Mike


----------

